

'Duke Nukem Forever' Gameplay Video - timr
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1558,2317290,00.asp

======
martythemaniak
I always thought someone should take a modern engine and just do a mod that
replicates the original game exactly - same levels, creatures and guns, but
with vastly improved graphics.

You can't use the name, so you'd have to rename it Baron Bomb'em or
something,but it could be a big hit. Seriously, who wouldn't want to replay
the original but not suffer through early 90s display tech?

------
noonespecial
But, but, if they release it, how will we say FAIL in this particular way? It
has become a valuable idiom for a certain kind of fail, especially in the
start up world.

Plus, how many running jokes are a _decade_ old? I'm gonna miss it!

~~~
alex_c
No one said anything about releasing it! By now they've probably gone through
what, five different engines and rewrites? Just because they have something
playable doesn't mean they won't keep rewriting it...

I also can't see ANY way the final product can possibly live up to the
expectations. I know I can't judge from 20 seconds of random gameplay, but it
didn't really look like anything special...

~~~
marvin
Once this decade-long circus is over (assuming it won't take _another_ decade
to get the game to its audience), 3D Reams can probably live perpetually on
money from the sales of the unfinished versions of Duke Nukem Forever.

I actually heard an interview where a 3D Realms employee joked that since Prey
turned out to be such a hit, they were now in an economic position secure
enough to maintain development on DNF for another decade.

------
DenisM
There is tiny blip of video at 4:15, ff to save yourself time.

------
Hexstream
When I landed on that page there was a popup asking to press OK if I wanted to
tell them what I think about the site. I'd say I think having a lame
javascript popup appear like that to nag me into submitting my opinion on a
random site I just landed on is pointless and rude.

------
snorkel
Of course by the time they get close to release their graphics engine will be
outdated and they'll have to start again and so it continues.

------
schtog
hehe i never thought id see the day.

~~~
timr
I know! It's a bit surprising that this has only gotten a few votes. I think
it's been so long that nobody in this forum knows why this is monumental....I
feel old.

(update: okay, it has more votes now, but I still feel old.)

~~~
alex_c
A link to <http://duke.a-13.net/> seems appropriate.

"Things that have taken less time than Duke Nukem Forever's Development: [...]
World War II and the entire Manhattan Project. Yes, even the complete
development of the atomic bomb took less time."

------
TrevorJ
"Forever" referring in this case to the length of the development cycle.

------
newt0311
The world is ending...

